
US ‘Perilously Close’ to Meat Shortage After Major Plant Closes over Coronavirus - aazaa
https://time.com/5819878/smithfield-pork-plant-closes-coronavirus/
======
NotTheDr01ds
Sour grapes from a pork industry CEO who is upset that he is being asked to
close his plant for 2 weeks since half of South Dakota's confirmed COVID-19
cases are due to it.

Pork consumption (and prices) had already dropped off drastically anyway due
to COVID-19 since the industry sells more to restaurants (e.g. BBQ) than to
home kitchens.

I wish they could prosecute this guy for fear-mongering. It's going to likely
cause a run on other meat products because everyone is reporting him saying
it.

------
tinus_hn
The US is running out of meat because a plant that supplies 4 to 5% of the
market is closing? Sounds unlikely.

------
ornornor
In any case, no one will die if there is no meat to eat for a while...
millions are fine eating no meat their whole lives. It’s also healthier and
cheaper.

